

Best wishes to all Summer 2013 Y Combinator applicants - victorology

Looks like applications are closed for the latest batch.
======
amitkumar20
hello there, When i open hacker news then in my account there is written(1)
beside my username. What does it mean actually? And also how could i be able
to understand if Ycombinator ask me any query regarding my application.

~~~
jcr
The number is the count of your "karma" score (acquired points). You can view
the score of anyone by clicking on their user name and viewing their profile.

As for questions from YC, they asked you to make sure your email address is
set correctly in your profile so if they need to contact you or any of your
co-founders, they can. You can set your email address by clicking your user
name link.

~~~
soneca
Actually they ask to keep loggin in HN because they will use this Platform to
ask questions regarding the application, right?

~~~
libian
yes that's what I remember them saying somewhere too, except I don't know
where exactly the message will show up...

~~~
amitkumar20
yeah this is not clear where that message will be shown in the Hacker
news...and how cud we understand that the particular query has been asked to
whom??

